
What Has Riled 96 Prominent Internet Engineers and 49 Law Professors? - woan
http://spectrum.ieee.org/riskfactor/telecom/internet/what-has-riled-96-internet-engineers-and-49-law-professors/?utm_source=techalert&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=101124
======
swombat
Terrible title (especially with the capitalisation), but very sound article.

On the technical side, I wonder if a new DNS system outside of US control
wouldn't be a good thing. Presumably, the best DNS system would be
decentralised in some fashion... This might lead to a difficult transition
period, but the end result (an internet where domain names are basically
uncensorable by any government) would be very desirable.

I wonder what that would look like.

~~~
smutticus
The bill doesn't rely on DNS and moving the DNS system outside of the USA
wouldn't stop COICA from working.

COICA works by forcing American ISPs to block their users' access to a list of
domains. It mandates 2 lists; one where ISPs won't be punished for blocking
and a second list where ISPs are forced to block. It's very close to
implementing what China has with their Great Firewall. It's censorship plain
and simple.

~~~
iwr
So ISPs would reverse-lookup all IPs requested by their customers, mapped onto
a list of banned domains or naked IPs?

------
ewams
Step 1: Write your Representative.
<https://writerep.house.gov/writerep/welcome.shtml>

Step 2: Tell your friends and family to write their representatives.

Step 3: Search for your representative's contact information and call their
office. Send them a fax. Go in personally.

Step 4: Pray.

Step 5: (If required). Join the legal movement that we will create. Follow on
<http://www.eff.org>

Step 6: (If required). A technological solution can and will be created.

~~~
pingswept
I think step 4 may be less effective than steps 1-3 (although I do regard
faxes and prayers as similar in reliability).

~~~
lukeschlather
Reflection on your efforts is key to success.

------
iwr
Technically, if Google is indexing sites accused of wrongdoing, the MPAA could
force Google itself to filter search results (or serve them with a court order
to do so).

On a wider scale, if you link to a site that links to another site, would you
still be liable?

------
jdp23
it's great to see IEEE spectrum laying out the technical issues so clearly
along with the legal perspectives. it's something that any startup in the web
space needs to be tracking to understand the likely risks moving forward.

